# Goodbye beautiful Abby



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Abigail 2004,11,20 - 2009,03,10

My beautiful Abby. My girl who loved to chew on my clothes and annoint. I was supposed to be ready for her because she would just throw herself back to annoint trusting me to make sure she didn't roll off. She never did but the first few times she did it, she caught me by surprise.

Abby was a wonderful mom of numerous babies. Her first baby was born during a severe thunderstorm and I was amazed the baby survived. That proved how good a mom Abby would be.

Abby developed a swollen jaw and had a tooth removed about a month ago. We hoped that would be the end of it and there wasn't a jaw tumour underneath. Sadly there was. Abby's jaw continued to swell.

The hedgie room will be very empty tonight with both Abby and Muffin gone. Two sweet girls who I'm sure walked paw in paw across the bridge.

Love you Abby and Muff


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Awe she was very pretty. At least now she's not in pain. I'm sorry for your loss of both Abby and Muffin =(


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwww she was sooo cute!!!!!!! they had a great owner nancy!!!!!!!!  * proof* abby is smiling in every pic  !!!!!


----------



## Quills (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry Nancy. She looked to be such a cutie. Did you tell her children?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

smhufflepuff said:


> I'm sorry Nancy. She looked to be such a cutie. Did you tell her children?


Yes I did. We have two of her boys, Jake and Irwin and I had a chat with both of them about their mom being gone.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

oh Nancy, I'm so sorry to hear about your two girls...Your room must seem empty when you go in. They were both very lucky to have you as their mom.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh, im really really sorry about abby too! she looked like a sweetie.
at least her and muffin were together crossing the bridge. 
sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Nancy,

Sorry for your loss of Abby. I just love the pictures you take of your hedgies. 

Hugs

Cyndy


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I _so_ hope that there is a heaven for animals. =( Abby would definately go there.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

oh Nancy i'm so sorry....i know how many you've lost lately and wish there was a way to take the pain away...she was lucky to be with you to the end...

hedgie hugs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------

